# Offer to developers?



## Schmarvin (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, I was going to try to use the "Contact Us" on the forum, but its not helpful in any way, shape, or form. So, I'll ask here.
I just started up offering free hosting to developers and was wondering if I'd be able to post here. If this question is being asked in the wrong forum, could it be moved please?

Okay, so this is what I was thinking to offer to developers:
3-5GB Disk Space
35-50GB Bandwidth (Probably a bit more for downloads and whatnot)

Was also looking to get suggestions on what features developers might like with this package. Maybe a site template?
This hosting would be off one of my servers located in South Carolina. Also, for reliability, I am a registered company in the state of South Carolina.

So, ideas, comments, concerns? Post away.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely more bandwidth needed than 50gb, I use over 250gb in less than a month.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmarvin (Nov 21, 2011)

Are you a major developer or have more than 1 rom?


----------



## hfbvm (Apr 7, 2012)

Total Storage Used

798.05 MB 
From 6 total files

Total Downloads Served

3,534 
Since March 19, 2012

Est. Bandwidth Served

392.44 GB 
From Currently Hosted Files

My current mediafire standings. I have 2 roms, and one apps folder for download. and 3 outdated files which are locked. 3 - 5 GB is okay for storage as ROM's are usually of a 100 MB But bandwith is too low.

EDIT: I think you should provide websites (wordpress etc scripts). and not download hosting.


----------



## Schmarvin (Nov 21, 2011)

Eh? I have the space and bandwidth available. So its not an issue. Just looking for comments and ideas at the moment.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Very generous of you, Schmarvin.


----------



## Schmarvin (Nov 21, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> Very generous of you, Schmarvin.


Thank you. Just trying to empower more developers. Helping a developer now leads them to a more successful career.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

This is very nice, but the average rom gets downloaded about 50 (after the first few days from the release,) times per day. 100mb or more Rom will use at least 150,000 mb in bandwidth per month. I host my own roms, and have been watching these trends closely for a few years. Htc roms generally run over 250mb because of three sense interface.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------

